# Getting into casting



## shadetree_1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I know we have a world of knowledge here on WB so I'm sure someone can tell me what the best way is to build molds for casting I know some folks make them out of a mold material and others use the plastic cutting boards, I'm looking for the quickest and cheapest way to get started and could go the more expensive way later on.

Thanks


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2014)

What you going to make Joe? Pen blanks or what. I use pvc 3/4" diameter for round pen blanks. I made molds from cutting boards for slabs and individual square pen blanks and one of Fred's molds for sierra pen blanks. Hope thdis helps some.

Ray


----------



## Reiddog1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Also depends on what you will use for casting resin. PVC pipe and alumilite do not get along. I started with cutting boards and have gone primarily to vertical silicone round molds. I do, however, still use my cutting board molds when casting wasted wood, pine cones, coffee beans, etc. Hope this helps.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 25, 2014)

Reiddog1 said:


> I do, however, still use my cutting board molds when casting wasted wood, pine cones, coffee beans, etc. Hope this helps. Dave



Curious how you assemble your cutting board mold so it doesn't leak but is easy to get the casted blanks out.

I'm pretty sure that I screwed up my first casting. Either I got an insufficient amount of the catalyst in the resin or I didn't mix it well enough. I'll find out tonight when I get home, but the small amount of resin left in the mixing container wasn't setting up very well.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ken, there are plans and directions on turntex (mesquiteman) site for the molds from cutting boards. I made one for slab of 5 blanks and one for single blank. Taking screws out can be time consuming unless you just take one side off. My first cast is on my desk. It is pliable. Bend it in a horseshoe shape and 2 hours later it is straight again. I did it about Thanksgiving last year.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks. 

Do you cast to fill in on cutoffs? I had an issue with my wood floating as well so thoughts on that are appreciated.

I'll get it right eventually, especially with help from you folks.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Anchor it down. Someone should have a better way but I put little wooden wedges in the ends of the mold to hold the blank in and off the bottom of the mold.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I had some kind of odd results. First off, as I knew was going to happen, the wood floated to the top. Other than that it's sort of odd - the bottom and most of the sides is hard as a rock. The top remains a bit tacky. It's getting better, I'm not leaving finger prints in it any more. But the oddest is that a couple of them have weep holes where the resin (or something sticky) is slowly forming drops out the side.

I'll do a couple of things for the next time: ensure I do a complete job of mixing the resin and the catalyst; build a better mold; determine how to anchor the wood down into the mold.


----------



## Reiddog1 (Mar 28, 2014)

For floating wood, I use a dot of hot glue to glue them to the mold. Sounds crazy, but it works like a charm. Hope this helps.

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Reiddog1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ken, use masking tape to seal up your joints on the outside of your mold. After a couple of casts, the leftover resin will seal the seams. I use drywall screws to assemble the molds. They look just like turn Ted molds.

Dave


----------

